# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  prsh forumi a ka dikush qe mund te  na ndimoj me nje tutorial te plote si te sigurojm

## scarders

prsh forumi a ka dikush qe mund te  na ndimoj me nje tutorial te plote si te sigurojm nje forum vbulletin nga hackeret nese ka dikush 
kohe te na ndihmoj ne veqanti Administratoret e Forumit sepse ky forum eshte nje nder forumet  me te sigurta shqiptare qe perdorin forumet vbulletin

tani kam pakon e vbulletin premium po ashtu edhe domanin dhe hostin premium
por nuk di gjera elementar per te siguaruar forumin Vbulletin

Dot doja ndihmen e stafit Flm nga scarders

----------

